# Dreaming of Comast on demand zzzzzzzzzzzzz



## mikengrove (Jun 18, 2008)

Now that Stream has been released, it will be tivos new favorite thing. I have no hope of ever getting Comcast on demand in the Miami area. Going by past promises that we will soon be getting something new, there have been numerous broken promises and the wonderful feature or upgrade. Etc. fades into the past.
PLEASE TiVo, finish the Comcast on demand rollout to all your customers, and stop telling us it's in comcasts hands...May I suggest someone at TiVo call the neccessary people that know the answer at Comcast and send the answer to all tivos via new messages feature on TiVo box.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Uhm, but it is in comcasts hands. It's up to comcast not TiVo.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Agreed. 

But, in addition, Comcast did not make a promise to release this functionality nationwide, but only to "many of its largest markets." 

I'm not sure what number of "large" markets is "many", but we are all at risk of being outside of that broad description...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jrtroo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But, in addition, Comcast did not make a promise to release this functionality nationwide, but only to "many of its largest markets."
> 
> I'm not sure what number of "large" markets is "many", but we are all at risk of being outside of that broad description...


+1


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

at least Comcast offers it. Cox has announced it, but has not offered any more info, or launched it.


----------



## csgraber (Feb 8, 2006)

So Comcast on Demand showed up on my Denver area Tivo last week. I find it interesting. . .but the interface sucks.

Its all folders upon folders upon folders of content. Unlike something like Netflix (beautiful) or HBO GO on my xbox. I mean Xfinity on demand on xbox is awesome, xfinity on Tivo - Crap. HBO GO on Xbox blows away Xfinity options from HBO in a heartbeat.

It is nice if you miss a show. Plus there are shows to catch up with (oh BBC Copper, maybe).


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

csgraber said:


> So Comcast on Demand showed up on my Denver area Tivo last week. I find it interesting. . .but the interface sucks.
> 
> Its all folders upon folders upon folders of content. Unlike something like Netflix (beautiful) or HBO GO on my xbox. I mean Xfinity on demand on xbox is awesome, xfinity on Tivo - Crap. HBO GO on Xbox blows away Xfinity options from HBO in a heartbeat.
> 
> It is nice if you miss a show. Plus there are shows to catch up with (oh BBC Copper, maybe).


At least you have access to it. I'm in the Denver area too and, so far, no one at Comcast can figure out why it isn't working.


----------



## mike cip (Sep 24, 2010)

I live in Comcast country! At least that's what they tell us here in the Philadelphia area. No on demand either and we are a large market.. We should get stuff first as we have to look at the ugly office tower they put up in center city. Otherwise I do like my Comcast services with no complaints.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

csgraber said:


> So Comcast on Demand showed up on my Denver area Tivo last week. I find it interesting. . .but the interface sucks.
> 
> Its all folders upon folders upon folders of content. Unlike something like Netflix (beautiful) or HBO GO on my xbox. I mean Xfinity on demand on xbox is awesome, xfinity on Tivo - Crap. HBO GO on Xbox blows away Xfinity options from HBO in a heartbeat.
> 
> It is nice if you miss a show. Plus there are shows to catch up with (oh BBC Copper, maybe).


I was very surprised by the lousy interface. It's nearly impossible to find anything in all those folders. Comcast blows.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

csgraber said:


> So Comcast on Demand showed up on my Denver area Tivo last week. I find it interesting. . .but the interface sucks.
> 
> Its all folders upon folders upon folders of content.


Folders? What about universal search?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

seattlewendell said:


> Folders? What about universal search?


You can use the Tivo search function. The Comcast search function within the app doesn't seem to work for me. It's just a blank screen. I can't believe how overwhelming the folders within the app are. There are thousands of them and they are not organized very well.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I bought an XBox 360. I now have Comcast On Demand. Simple. Even if the TiVo version were available here already, I'd have to replace my Series 3's with the Premiere models, probably an XL4, at least, and would need to buy lifetime for it, then deal with the CableCARD move-over hassle. And still have a half-finished HD interface.

So I kinda look at the XBox as both a more cost-effective solution, and one that provides more value, anyway. And it even lets me play with the idea of using Windows Media Center for TV.


----------



## pcw132 (Apr 14, 2012)

Received an update a few weeks ago that gives me Comcast on demand on the tivo.. I love it! Its the one and only thing that i missed when replaced my comcast motorola dvr box with the tivo premiere. The only thing that would make me even happier would be a clock somewhere on the unit.


----------



## MsKTFantastico (Sep 13, 2012)

I wish I would get this. Comcast has been so slow with this rollout. Especially if it isn't even designed well. 

For those that have used it, once you connect to a show is playback ok? I've tried Netflix and Hulu on the premiere and it is horrible! Hulu plus rarely ever even connects, and Netflix stalls alot. I was not that concerned because I also have a Playstation 3 and an Apple TV so I have plenty of ways to connect to Netflix and Hulu, but limited access to Xfinity content, would be awesome to be able to use this before the year is out!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MsKTFantastico said:


> I wish I would get this. Comcast has been so slow with this rollout. Especially if it isn't even designed well.
> 
> For those that have used it, once you connect to a show is playback ok? I've tried Netflix and Hulu on the premiere and it is horrible! Hulu plus rarely ever even connects, and Netflix stalls alot. I was not that concerned because I also have a Playstation 3 and an Apple TV so I have plenty of ways to connect to Netflix and Hulu, but limited access to Xfinity content, would be awesome to be able to use this before the year is out!


Xfinity OnDemand for the TiVo Premiere is delivered over QAM, just like is done for their own Motorola or Cisco/SA equipment, so there won;'t be any quality issues like you may encounter for IP-delivered video when the IP route can't support the necessary bandwidth.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> At least you have access to it. I'm in the Denver area too and, so far, no one at Comcast can figure out why it isn't working.


I'm in Aurora and it just showed up after Labor Day and has been working (for the most part). Is the application showing up, but you can't connect or is the application just not showing up?


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Xfinity OnDemand for the TiVo Premiere is delivered over QAM, just like is done for their own Motorola or Cisco/SA equipment, so there won;'t be any quality issues like you may encounter for IP-delivered video when the IP route can't support the necessary bandwidth.


Yeah, in theory there shouldn't be any issues, but there are. During peak-usage times I'm getting macro-blocking and audio drops. I've also received the following error a number of times:

"Service Error
We're sorry. We cannot process your order at this time. Plese try again. If problem persists please call 1-800-XFINITY (1-800-934-6489). Reference (CL-14) when calling. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com)"

If I exit and re-enter it will then let me in. Calling Comcast with the above info just results in them asking you to try it again. If you push further they want you to reboot and try it again.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

PrimeRisk said:


> Yeah, in theory there shouldn't be any issues, but there are. During peak-usage times I'm getting macro-blocking and audio drops. I've also received the following error a number of times:
> 
> "Service Error
> We're sorry. We cannot process your order at this time. Plese try again. If problem persists please call 1-800-XFINITY (1-800-934-6489). Reference (CL-14) when calling. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com)"
> ...


This is standard stuff- it happens with my comcast dvr when trying to use ondemand sometimes.

More importantly, when is it coming to Chicago?


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

aadam101 said:


> I was very surprised by the lousy interface. It's nearly impossible to find anything in all those folders. Comcast blows.


In the bay area they have rolled out a HD interface for OnDemand, I definitely get the sense we are the beta market since its been updated once a week. I am sure once they finalize the UI it will go out to everyone.

Its loads better than the SD one and its actually very responsive!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

johnh123 said:


> More importantly, when is it coming to Chicago?


Heck, we don't know IF it is, much less WHEN it is.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

rhettf said:


> Its loads better than the SD one and its actually very responsive!


I think the consensus is that the OnDemand experience on TiVo is better than on the Comcast set-top box/DVR. The video is the same (using the same mechanism), and the response time to trick-play requests is comparable to or better than the Comcast box.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

PrimeRisk said:


> I'm in Aurora and it just showed up after Labor Day and has been working (for the most part). Is the application showing up, but you can't connect or is the application just not showing up?


It has been working for me since Friday. The ap showed up around Labor Day; it just never launched. Trying to find out what Comcast did to fix the problem, so others in new rollout areas won't have to spend tens of hours on the phone.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

CharlesH said:


> I think the consensus is that the OnDemand experience on TiVo is better than on the Comcast set-top box/DVR. The video is the same (using the same mechanism), and the response time to trick-play requests is comparable to or better than the Comcast box.


I'd agree with those statements.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> It has been working for me since Friday. The ap showed up around Labor Day; it just never launched. Trying to find out what Comcast did to fix the problem, so others in new rollout areas won't have to spend tens of hours on the phone.


Good luck with that one. The Comcast CSRs don't seem too keen on talking about TiVo OnDemand at all. I still get the occasional error message when launching but 90% of the time trying it again immediately gets me in. I'm wondering if the timeout on the TiVo is set shorter than the timeout on the Comcast branded boxes. I know that it seems that you wait for ever on the Comcast boxes sometimes.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

PrimeRisk said:


> Good luck with that one. The Comcast CSRs don't seem too keen on talking about TiVo OnDemand at all. I still get the occasional error message when launching but 90% of the time trying it again immediately gets me in. I'm wondering if the timeout on the TiVo is set shorter than the timeout on the Comcast branded boxes. I know that it seems that you wait for ever on the Comcast boxes sometimes.


I don't expect to get any info from a CSR. I'm working through a field tech and level 2 management.


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

u have a tivo..on demand is for losers wh dont know how to record their programs or to buy rediculously expensive programs. If its so important get a spare cable box and switch to that when you need to watch something that bad. Other than a exclusive event...most everything on demand is avalble thru You Tube, Hulu, or any other premium channels app.


----------



## heyted (Mar 4, 2012)

Keep in mind that if you do not have it on your tivo, it is still possible to watch Comcast movies and shows on demand without renting a cable box. I will never have it on my Premiere due to not having TiVo service, but I still watch Comcast on demand content on my tv by having a computer connected to my tv. http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/


----------

